# Smiddy, HDTVFAN001, and Richierich’s Excellent CES 2010 Adventure



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As a followup to the information last week, smiddy and hdtvfan0001 have put together a nice write up of their adventure. This should give you an even better idea of what happened ad the event and how it pertains to DIRECTV (among other things).

Smiddy, HDTVFAN001, and Richierich's Excellent CES 2010 Adventure


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Great report. Thanks guys!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the write up guys! I enjoyed reading it! Good work!!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good job, guys! Thanks for the effort, and for taking the time to write it all up for us!

I have no doubt that you all had a great time out there.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely stunning report! Looks like something it would take a company's advertising department six months to come up with
Thanks to all for bringing CES back home to us


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

That dude smiddy is posed with looks just thrilled to be there. :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks great. Very professional.

Thanks for all the hard work that went into the write-up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> That dude smiddy is posed with looks just thrilled to be there. :lol:


After talking with the 3 of us, would you be? :lol:

Actually, it was a long day for everyone, so tired feet and fatigue was likely setting in for all folks by that time. But he was indeed a very nice and informative person, and we were very fortunate to have the opportunity to speak with him.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Good, professional report - thanks guys!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> That dude smiddy is posed with looks just thrilled to be there. :lol:


I have the affect on people, as you well know.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you guy's for the great report.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Great report, guys!

Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank You for sharing your experience! Informative and interesting!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The three of us are glad that we had the opportunity to share our experiences, provide some photos (you guys love photos - we knew that), and also entertain a bit. If you ever get the chance to go to a CES show...at least once (I'm planning on going again next year for the 3rd time)....you should do so.

It's an amazing experience - thanks to Smiddy and Richierich for being my partners in this great adventure. Enjoy.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun! Thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Very Nice! and congrats on a well done presentation.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Great job guys! Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well done, very professional. I felt as if I was there, sore feet and all!


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wish I was there? Absolutely! Outstanding presentation, gentlemen.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hdtvfan001, Smiddy, and Richeirrich, you are to commended on putting together a excellent, topnotch report. It was very 3D in and of itself, I felt as if I was there, and I didn't need 3D glasses to read it.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Great report, so 5 tuners in the home media server.... Can't wait till that it gets ready for production.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Well done guys!!

Thanks


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

While I can't say I was too interested in the information contained in the report, I enjoyed the reading of the exploits nonetheless... 

~Alan


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## TerryB (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for an interesting report.
Just for my info. since the show is closed to the general public, what qualified you as special enough in the eyes of the show to gain entry?

Thanks,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TerryB said:


> Thanks for an interesting report.
> Just for my info. since the show is closed to the general public, what qualified you as special enough in the eyes of the show to gain entry?
> 
> Thanks,


Pleased that you enjoyed the read....

As for your quesiton - there are a number of folks at DBSTalk who have various ties to the Consumer Electronics industry...that provides the means to acquire registration.

This year, security was tighter than in the past, so 2 forms of ID (one of which being proof you are in the industry) plus the registration itself were required.

Since not everyone can come to CES or enter into the "fun", we wanted to share our experiences for those who could not attend.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Had I made it a point to be with you all, I would have learned more than just wandering around by myself. Thanks for the report!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VLaslow said:


> Had I made it a point to be with you all, I would have learned more than just wandering around by myself. Thanks for the report!


We had hoped you could join us, but of course, the timing prevented that.

Maybe next year.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice, guys!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info, guys. Good work.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Great work guys.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Pleased that you enjoyed the read....
> 
> As for your quesiton - there are a number of folks at DBSTalk who have various ties to the Consumer Electronics industry...that provides the means to acquire registration.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Any of the trade magazines always have the registration form, but these aren't exactly the kind of magazines you can buy at Books-a-Million. If the average consumer really, really wanted to go, it's possible.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Great report guys, I'm still chuckling over that bit about me in the end.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Great report guys, I'm still chuckling over that bit about me in the end.


Congrats on your newfound fame. It deserved mentioning. 

We were glad that a number of DBSTalkers were able to meet onsite for some evening social time. It also gave us the chance to compare our CES viewing experiences.

Perhaps next year, the size of the gathering will grow even further.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys - sounds like y'all had a great time


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Great report guys, I'm still chuckling over that bit about me in the end.


 My pleasure! 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Congrats on your newfound fame. It deserved mentioning.
> 
> We were glad that a number of DBSTalkers were able to meet onsite for some evening social time. It also gave us the chance to compare our CES viewing experiences.
> 
> Perhaps next year, the size of the gathering will grow even further.


I hope so, we need an even bigger group! Yeah!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the report guys...

Can't believe there are no comments about the hot girl at the Panasonic 3D booth. :eek2::hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Thanks for the report guys...
> 
> Can't believe there are no comments about the hot girl at the Panasonic 3D booth. :eek2::hurah:


It was tempting...but..... :lol:

There were many of her "sisters" at CES all around, but that was not the topic of this particular "Adventure" report.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It was tempting...but..... :lol:
> 
> There were many of her "sisters" at CES all around, but that was not the topic of this particular "Adventure" report.


Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Personally, I much prefer that what happened in Vegas, stay in Vegas!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It was tempting...but..... :lol:
> 
> There were many of her "sisters" at CES all around, but that was not the topic of this particular "Adventure" report.


We eagerly await the other Adventure report. :sure: :lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

very professional looking report. thanks guys.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

I enjoyed the report very much. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ATARI said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen...


Film at 11. 


Nick said:


> Personally, I much prefer that what happened in Vegas, stay in Vegas!


That's our story too. 


tcusta00 said:


> We eagerly await the other Adventure report. :sure: :lol:


You must have missed the report on TV (Bad boys, Bad Boys...what ya gonna do...what ya gonna do when they come for you....) 

But actually, the CES report you got is all you're getting.

Enjoy.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I do have some very Nice Pictures of Booth Bunnies that I just might Post here if I feel there is some Interest in seeing them!!!

Let me know how you feel!!! :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Go ahead - add some spice to the dying thread !


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> I do have some very Nice Pictures of Booth Bunnies that I just might Post here if I feel there is some Interest in seeing them!!!
> 
> *Let me know how you feel!*!! :lol:


I feel with my hands. :lol:

But my eyes would love to graze.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One last word on this "experience".

Yesterday I got some additional information regarding the DirecTV 3D demos that we saw.

I was told that *many*, but not all, of the (new) displays to be used with the DirecTV 3D HDTV offering would indeed require HDMI v1.4 connections - especially many of the first displays - from Panasonic in particular.

That said, *not all *of the new displays from each of the multiple manufacturers will in order to coordinate the display and 3D glasses technology...so again, it points to a lack of standards in that regard.

Just wanted to share.

*Mods - you can close this thread if you'd like.*


----------

